# favorite weed trimmer



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

What trimmer can you recommend that is light weight, loads quick and starts easy? Medium size suburban yard use. For my teen son's lawn cutting biz.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Echo straight shaft.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I have a Stile battery model. 
It was expensive, but has more than adequate power and run time. 
It uses brushless technology. 
Glad I got it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

B.D.R. said:


> I have a Stihl battery model.
> It was expensive, but has more than adequate power and run time.
> It uses brushless technology.
> Glad I got it.


For cleaning up around lawns that is what I would recommend :thumbsup:

It doesn't take much to clean up the grass against a house and around trees. Sometimes the lighter the string, like .080 line or even smaller .065, the less likely to cause damage to tree bark and other obstructions. There are numerous cheap models that will do just fine. Although a straight shaft with higher power, and larger string like .105, will last longer, a smaller cheap curved shaft with will probably last for years, and they are so cheap they can be considered disposable, plus they are easy to move around tight obstructions. 

For heavy duty land clearing Stihl gas with handles and a shoulder strap using .130 string.


----------



## Tim812 (Jun 21, 2016)

I would recommend Stihl. The cheap models won't last when using it for lawn cutting business.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Are the Husqvarnas any good?
On another note, I've been thinking of getting a battery powered trimmer. Mostly so my wife can have one to do the tuning up around the house. I have a superduty one that I use for the big stuff, but she prefers that I stay away from the areas where appearances matter.
:whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Echo straight shaft.


I've had the same one for the last 7 years . It never fails to start ! 

Best trimmer I've ever owned! Now since I said that...You watch !!:whistling:vs_whistle:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

blacktop said:


> I've had the same one for the last 7 years . It never fails to start !
> 
> Best trimmer I've ever owned! Now since I said that...You watch !!:whistling:vs_whistle:


I haven't lived in an area where I needed one for 7 years, but back then it was a dandy trimmer. Light, tough and the price was fair.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

blacktop said:


> I've had the same one for the last 7 years . It never fails to start !
> 
> Best trimmer I've ever owned! Now since I said that...You watch !!:whistling:vs_whistle:


My Echo is 20 years old. The priming bulb just cracked last week. It has been a great piece of non-maintenance equipment.

I've replaced the string head 3 times but that is to be expected.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

same story as Robie..the older Echo's were bullet proof,not sure how they are anymore


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Shidawia made a great one but they got bought out by Echo. Quality seems to be less now days. 
A few years ago I got a Stihl kombi. I love it. It has the quick change shaft so I can swap out various attachments. 
Most of the time the trimmer head stays in it but it's nice to have an edger and hedger attachment. Also the Ryobi and Troy built attachments fit it with a slight bit of dremal work to them.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Have an Echo we use on a 2 acre hill and like the guys said up the thread, it works great. The one thing I discovered was that when done we always drain any fuel and run it dry; then it'll start right up after priming, otherwise it can be difficult to get it to get going


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Ohh, this is a good thread.

Just wait till tomorrows daylight, I've got a few pictures to share.

You should see my 11 yr old.......


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the Stihl FS90 is a good all around machine. When he gets more business, invest in the Kombi. Like said above, one high quality power pack and a ton of attachments. My favorite is the power pruner with carbon fiber extension. Awesome for clearing brush and small trees.

I have an older FS87 Kombi 2 stroke setup. The newer 4 stroke stuff like the 90 is awesome. Low end torque and lots of power.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a Stihl FS90 with the bike handlebars and really like it. It's comfortable to use for a long period of time. I mostly use it with a circular saw blade for thick brush but I put a grass blade on it once a month to clean up around the front yard.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

This is my 11yr old. totally self funded, all I did was let him use my mower for his 1st yr. He owns all his own equipment now. "truck and trailer" mower and all the rest.

His weed eaters are a Stihl FS30, and just last month he added a Stihl combi KM110R with straight shaft FSkm


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

He is the same boy that's in my avatar pic, just a bit older now.
I need to get a new pic of his "war wagon" he has a company magnet on it now.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

That's great. You should be very proud of him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm super proud of him. To God Be The Glory

Our local Georgia Boot's dealer is using him on their social media sites (potentially). Took pictures and a "statement"

Maybe the Boy can get himself a sponsor :whistling


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Aaron Berk said:


> Thanks guys, I'm super proud of him. To God Be The Glory
> 
> Our local Georgia Boot's dealer is using him on their social media sites (potentially). Took pictures and a "statement"
> 
> Maybe the Boy can get himself a sponsor :whistling



:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

